# CS2410 Grease Fittings



## Torga (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi All,

Am I missing something? I have a Kioti CS2410 and I'm attempting to lubricate the Main Shaft Joints and 4WD Joint. It appears that I have to remove the Main Shaft in order to reach the fittings, is that true? Regarding the 4WD Joint, I don't see any grease fittings. (I'm looking at pg 7-19 in the mx manual).


----------

